# Event Calendar refresh fix



## haya (2. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe mal versucht ein Event Calendar in Java zu schreiben. Ist soweit ganz gut. Aber ich habe ein kleines Problem. Wenn ich versuche den Event Calendar neu zu laden. Also (Wenn ich F5 gedrückt halte) Dann setzt sich die Zeit wieder zurück. Um es besser zu verdeutlichen. Stelle ich hier mal ein Link rein. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Home


```
<p>
<script src="javascript.js" language="JavaScript"></script>
</p>
<table class="shpanel" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; max-width: 100%; border-collapse: collapse; border-spacing: 0px; float: left; width: 200px; font-size: 10px; height: 229px; background-color: transparent;">
<thead style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">
<tr style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;"><th style="margin: 0px; padding: 6px 10px 6px 2px; color: #ffffff; background: none 0px 0px repeat scroll #222222;" colspan="2">Instances</th></tr>
</thead>
<tbody style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; font-weight: bold;">
<tr style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">
<td style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">GRB</td>
<td id="1405778400000" class="cdcontainer" style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">
<div id="cID8">Init
<script>// <![CDATA[
countdown(6000000,'cID8');
// ]]></script>
</div>
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">
<td style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">OI</td>
<td id="1405519200000" class="cdcontainer" style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;"><span class="countdownInstance" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; text-shadow: rgba(150, 150, 150, 0.701961) 0px -1px 6px; color: #b45b5b;"><span id="cID5">Init
<script>// <![CDATA[
countdown(6000000,'cID5');
// ]]></script>
</span><br /></span></td>
</tr>
<tr style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">
<td style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">CT AoL</td>
<td id="1402960221000" class="cdcontainer" style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;"><span class="countdownInstance" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; text-shadow: rgba(150, 150, 150, 0.701961) 0px -1px 6px; color: #b45b5b;"><b id="cID6"> Init
<script>// <![CDATA[
countdown(6000000,'cID6');
// ]]></script>
</b><br /></span></td>
</tr>
<tr style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">
<td style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">CT UoF</td>
<td id="1402329231000" class="cdcontainer" style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">
<div id="cID7">
<script>// <![CDATA[
countdown2(1,1,1,1,'cID7');
// ]]></script>
</div>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<div class="s5_mod_h3_outer" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">
<table class="shpanel" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; max-width: 100%; border-collapse: collapse; border-spacing: 0px; float: left; width: 200px; font-size: 10px; height: 229px; background-color: transparent;">
<thead style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">
<tr style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;"><th style="margin: 0px; padding: 6px 10px 6px 2px; color: #ffffff; background: none 0px 0px repeat scroll #222222;" colspan="2">Events</th></tr>
</thead>
<tbody style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; font-weight: bold;">
<tr style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">
<td style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">Coming soon...</td>
<td id="1405778400000" class="cdcontainer" style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">
<div id="cID">Init
<script>// <![CDATA[
countdown(6000000,'cID');
// ]]></script>
</div>
</td>
</tr>
<tr style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">
<td style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">Coming soon...</td>
<td id="1405519200000" class="cdcontainer" style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;"><span class="countdownInstance" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; text-shadow: rgba(150, 150, 150, 0.701961) 0px -1px 6px; color: #b45b5b;"><span id="cID2">Init
<script>// <![CDATA[
countdown(6000000,'cID2');
// ]]></script>
</span><br /></span></td>
</tr>
<tr style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">
<td style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">Coming soon...</td>
<td id="1402960221000" class="cdcontainer" style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;"><span class="countdownInstance" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; text-shadow: rgba(150, 150, 150, 0.701961) 0px -1px 6px; color: #b45b5b;"><b id="cID3"> Init
<script>// <![CDATA[
countdown(6000000,'cID3');
// ]]></script>
</b><br /></span></td>
</tr>
<tr style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">
<td style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">Coming soon...</td>
<td id="1402329231000" class="cdcontainer" style="margin: 0px; padding: 5px 2px; border-collapse: collapse; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: #2f71b3;">
<div id="cID4">
<script>// <![CDATA[
countdown2(1,1,1,1,'cID4');
// ]]></script>
</div>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
</div>
```

[Java]/*
Author: Benjamin Eckstein
Willkommen bei Umingo

You can use this code in any manner so long as the author's
name, Web address and this disclaimer is kept intact.
********************************************************
Usage Sample:
<div id="cID">Init<script>countdown(100000,'cID');</script></div>
*/

function countdown(time,id){

  //time brauchen wir später noch
  t = time;

  //Tage berechnen
  d = Math.floor(t/(60*60*24)) % 24; 

  // Stunden berechnen
  h = Math.floor(t/(60*60)) % 24;


  // Minuten berechnen
  // Sekunden durch 60 ergibt Minuten
  // Minuten gehen von 0-59
  //also Modulo 60 rechnen
  m = Math.floor(t/60) %60;

  // Sekunden berechnen
  s = t %60;

  //Zeiten formatieren
  d = (d >  0) ? d+"d ":"";
  h = (h < 10) ? "0"+h : h;
  m = (m < 10) ? "0"+m : m;
  s = (s < 10) ? "0"+s : s;

  // Ausgabestring generieren
  strZeit =d + h + ":" + m + ":" + s;

  // Falls der Countdown noch nicht zurückgezählt ist
  if(time > 0)
  {
    //Countdown-Funktion erneut aufrufen
    //diesmal mit einer Sekunde weniger
    window.setTimeout('countdown('+ --time+',\''+id+'\')',1000);
  }
  else
  {
    //führe eine funktion aus oder refresh die seite
    //dieser Teil hier wird genau einmal ausgeführt und zwar 
    //wenn die Zeit um ist.
    strZeit = "Open";
  }
  // Ausgabestring in Tag mit id="id" schreiben
  document.getElementById(id).innerHTML = strZeit;
}
//Helfer Funktion erlaubt Counter auch ohne Timestamp
//countdown2(Tage,Stunden,Minuten,Sekunden,ID)
function countdown2(d,h,m,s,id)
{
  countdown(d*60*60*24+h*60*60+m*60+s,id);
}
-->[/Java]



Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
haya


----------



## Joose (2. Jan 2015)

Ich habe diesen Thread mal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben.

Bei diesem Forum handelt es sich um eine Java Form! *Java != JavaScript*
Aber vielleicht gibt es den einen oder anderen hier der dir helfen kann.


----------

